# Jealous Cat



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

So ever since I got Hazel about 2 weeks ago, my cat (who always spends time with me in my room) has become antisocial. I'm assuming this has to do with jealousy. I'm trying to give my cat more attention, but I can't help but be sad that she's acting this way.

Anybody ever dealt with a jealous pet when bringing a new hedgie home? Any tips on remedying the situation?


----------



## Tash (Jul 24, 2013)

I've run into this with one of my cats. We brought two new kittens into the home and he became pretty antisocial. It's been about 3 weeks and he's just starting to come around. But if he see's me with the kittens he won't come around. Same thing happened when we brought our dog home (that he had never met). It didn't happen with the hedgies, but we got them shortly after the new kittens. 

Does the cat still get to go in your room? If he's banned from the room (because the hedgie is in there now) that would cause him to be upset for sure. Just keep spending lots of time with him, away from the other pet(s). He'll probably come around.


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

I ended up fixing the problem, I think. My cat is back to snuggling up with my boyfriend and I in my room... with Hazel! She had her nose out of joint because she saw and smelled the cat food in Hazel's cage, but couldn't get her own. She is allowed in my room and ends up hanging out up here most because she fights with the other cats downstairs.

I ended up bringing up a food dish for her as well and filled it with her own cat food! Now the two eat together.


----------



## acidrainx (Aug 27, 2013)

whatisamegan said:


> So ever since I got Hazel about 2 weeks ago, my cat (who always spends time with me in my room) has become antisocial. I'm assuming this has to do with jealousy. I'm trying to give my cat more attention, but I can't help but be sad that she's acting this way.
> 
> Anybody ever dealt with a jealous pet when bringing a new hedgie home? Any tips on remedying the situation?


I have! But my at did the opposite he would come see us for more attention and every time I play with Sniffles he comes at me for attention. It's the ''little brother syndrome''. They eventually get used to it. My advice, keep giving them equal attention, show your cat you still love him.


----------

